# Surround Sound Setup Help



## Rancid-Milk-Man (Feb 19, 2005)

I just purchased a Samsung HT WX70T 5 Disc Wireless Home Theater Surround Sound Sys. I have a HDMI switch which is HDCP compliant (it's an off brand switch HS-41.) I also have DirectTV HD, PS3 and Xbox360 All using HDMI cables. My problem is that I get audio, however the video is very intermittent. 

Below I attached a picture of my setup.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd try to eliminate the switch and see if any of the components exhibit the behavior when hooked up directly. If they all work - as I suspect they will - the switch is the cause. Call the mfgr and see if they have a fix. If not, will they refund your $ cause you're going to have to get another one. 

If one of more don't work, your Samsung has adjustable audio/video sync. I'd try playing with that to see if getting them lined up helps.


----------

